# Bergbau Arkanit



## fränka1 (29. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen.
Ich versuche schon seit tagen herraus zu finden,wo man Arkaniterz Farmen kann,ich wollte mir Dietriche herstellen damit ich nicht immer nen schurken suchen muß,der mir meine Kassetten öffnet.
Weiß jemand wo?
mfg Fränka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skuderian (29. Oktober 2008)

Dere!

Arkanitbarren werden durch Alchis hergestellt. Als Rohstoff dafür brauchst du 1 Thoriumbarren sowie 1 Arkankristall.


----------



## fränka1 (29. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die Antwort....lol....da hätte ich ja in 10 Jahren noch nach dem erz gesucht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gattay (6. November 2008)

Das Erz findest Du in großen Thoriumvorkommen


----------



## Primus Pilus (6. November 2008)

Gattay schrieb:


> Das Erz findest Du in großen Thoriumvorkommen



Hallo,

du meinst wohl die Arkankristalle, denk ich mal... 

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## fränka1 (6. November 2008)

Primus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> du meinst wohl die Arkankristalle, denk ich mal...
> 
> ...


Jo...die meinte er.....
aber weiß den jemand wie hoch der skill eines verzauberers sein muß,um dann Arkanitbarren herzustellen??


----------



## Primus Pilus (6. November 2008)

fränka schrieb:


> Jo...die meinte er.....
> aber weiß den jemand wie hoch der skill eines verzauberers sein muß,um dann Arkanitbarren herzustellen??



Ein Alchimist ab Skill 275 TRANSMUTIERT Thorium und Arkankristall in Arkanit, nicht ein Verzauberer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------

